# 17 HMR splitting cases



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I searched this forum and I don't guess this has been brought up before so here goes. I just happened to pick up an empty 17 cartridge off of my shooting bench and had to do a double take. Massive split case. Then I started picking them up off of the ground and some were split some weren't. I remember in the back of my mind seeing something on Hornady's web site about split necks so I hit the google button and sure enough it is a common problem. After reading a couple of dozen threads about this phenomena on some other forums this is making me wonder should I pursue sending my rifle back for a new barrel or just let it go. Hornady says neck splitting is no big deal, a metallurgy problem and is no threat to the shooter. Full length splitting is a different story. A sloppy chamber could compound the problem and you could experience gas blow by. So far I have only got a whiff a couple of times and I like the way gunpowder smells so I guess that's normal. I did have a dud earlier this year and had to drive the projectile out with a rod. That might have been exciting if I had shoved another one in there and touched it off. Moral of the story is pay attention when you are shooting, you might miss something. Pic's.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I have never had one to split. Sounds like an over sized chamber to me. What gun is it?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Had a gun do that once. I called them and made them buy it back from me. Then I bought a nice .22.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

By chance is it a semi auto rifle?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

The rifle is a H&R Handi Rifle Sporter. I also have a CZ 455 but haven't looked at the brass from it I just let them hit the grass. I am guessing this ammo was from about the time I purchased the rifle. Just guessing I have shot about 200 rounds through it and haven't gotten into some new ammo I just bought this year. I might try a new box next trip and see if it was the old stuff. There is a lot of chatter about hot loads and brittle brass when this round first came out. I will say accuracy is not that great with this rig, blaming most of it on wind drift. I may call their number tomorrow at H&R and see what they say. If it's not covered under warranty too bad for me.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Those cases look formed larger than new ones may be the pic but sure look weird. sounds like a to large a chamber i would call h&r


----------



## tmatheaus (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine likes to split just the neck of the case on occasion as well, but never beyond the shoulder. It doesn't do it all the time, but one or 2 here and there. It seems to have more to do with the brand of the ammo than anything else. I have never had an issue with accuracy or function of the rifle. It is a Marlin 917 tho.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The chamber is to big and the neck is to big or the cases are to small. In a bolt gun that is the only way that can happen. Even if the brass is hard it shouldnt be able to expand enough to split. If you reload center fires the neck can split after many reloads but if your not having to resize the neck to much that can be a lot of reloads.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I think the mystery is solved. I had an unopened box of Hornady ammo I bought at the same time I bought this rifle in my cabinet. In the pictures you can see the old packaging and all of those with red marks are split from the manufacturer. I pulled out a brand new box not even a month old and didn't find a single split one. I guess the old ammo made it through QC and to the shelves during that period. I read that CCI makes the brass for all of the 17 HMR so that would explain the Winchester being bad also. If you are an ammo hoarder and you have a bunch of old boxes you better eyeball it for cracks. After being on hold with NEF Firearms for thirty minutes I left a call back number, no ringy dingy yet. Having trouble with the pictures.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Does this case splitting affect accuracy?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

mas360 said:


> Does this case splitting affect accuracy?


It might explain some flyers. I will be shooting new stuff the next time I set up and will see what happens. As tiny as the projectiles are they need all the help they can get to hit what you aim at.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Hornady*

I just sent an e mail to Hornady concerning their split ammo. Nineteen out of a box of fifty. Let's see if they respond. NEF has not replied to my call also.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

And you kept shooting them?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> And you kept shooting them?


NOPE! I confiscated all my ammo out of bags, cabinets, safes and other hiding places and started inspecting. That nineteen is in a recently unsealed box and I found five in a remaining twenty of Winchester. I am hoping it is just a few that I have had for a while. The last couple of shooting sessions I burned up quite a bit and just happened to see one on the table that was split from the base to the end of the neck. I started looking hard at the unfired stuff and I just bought three bricks back in July, I have checked two boxes and haven't seen any split. I guess on a rainy day I will check some more.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Wado said:


> NOPE! I confiscated all my ammo out of bags, cabinets, safes and other hiding places and started inspecting. That nineteen is in a recently unsealed box and I found five in a remaining twenty of Winchester. I am hoping it is just a few that I have had for a while. The last couple of shooting sessions I burned up quite a bit and just happened to see one on the table that was split from the base to the end of the neck. I started looking hard at the unfired stuff and I just bought three bricks back in July, I have checked two boxes and haven't seen any split. I guess on a rainy day I will check some more.


Just re-sighted mine in yesterday. Ammo is upwards of 8 years old, hornady varmint express, and found numerous rounds with split necks. Its definitely not an isolated occurrence.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

That's a real shame. You'll never be able to reload all those, either..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, I should probably hammer them out so nobody is tempted to try and reload them after I scrap them.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

twang56 said:


> By chance is it a semi auto rifle?


nope! bolt gun. Had it happen on two guns.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Hornady's Response*

Thank you for contacting us. The lot number you referenced indicates that this ammunition was produced over 11 years ago. There are a number of variables that could cause the necks to split including age and storage methods. Any round that exhibits a neck split should not be fired under any circumstance. Our warranty period on ammunition extends 10 years from the date of production. Since this ammunition is outside of this window, we recommend that you consider disposing of it in compliance with local regulations. We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause.
 This is what Hornady had to say.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Wado said:


> Thank you for contacting us. The lot number you referenced indicates that this ammunition was produced over 11 years ago. There are a number of variables that could cause the necks to split including age and storage methods. Any round that exhibits a neck split should not be fired under any circumstance. Our warranty period on ammunition extends 10 years from the date of production. Since this ammunition is outside of this window, we recommend that you consider disposing of it in compliance with local regulations. We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause.
> This is what Hornady had to say.


Thats pretty lame. Age causes split necks? Wow were they stored out in the weather or something? They could have at least offered to replace them.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

10 years is a generous warranty for ammo.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Stored properly it should last a lifetime.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Bottomsup said:


> Stored properly it should last a lifetime.


I agree..... Age will not cause brass just to split....


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Bottomsup said:


> Thats pretty lame. Age causes split necks? Wow were they stored out in the weather or something? They could have at least offered to replace them.


All of my ammo is stored either in my safe or in a climate controlled area in ammo boxes. These had never been out of the safe. Like I said, I just bought three five hundred round bricks the past month and I inspected two random boxes and so far no splits. They sure put the blame on me.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Warranty or not Hornady could be setting themselves up for a lawsuit with that reply.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Winchester*

I just contacted Winchester and sent pictures of their ammo, unfired, with split necks. Let's see how they compare with Hornady. I am pretty sure that batch of ammo is less than ten years old.


----------

